# Torino - Inter: 13 marzo 2022 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (12 Marzo 2022)

Torino - Inter big match della giornata di Serie A partita in programma domenica 13 marzo 2022 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Grande Torino

Dove vedere Torino - Inter in tv e streaming?

Diretta su DAZN dalle ore 20:45 del 13 marzo 2022

Seguiranno news e commenti


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Marzo 2022)

Non sarà facile per l'Inter ,il Toro gioca con lo stesso modulo, cambia l'aggressività e la costruzione dal basso che il Toro non fa


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Torino - Inter big match della giornata di Serie A partita in programma domenica 13 marzo 2022 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Grande Torino
> 
> Dove vedere Torino - Inter in tv e streaming?
> 
> ...


Partita fondamentale per il destino del campionato.

Ultima partita per l'inter condizionata dalle fatiche di coppa per via delle partite ravvicinate.
Vediamo come reagiranno a livello fisico e mentale all'eliminazione.

P.S notizie sulla situazione infortuni?
Avranno recuperato tutti , immagino.
Del resto scoppiano di salute...


Da settimana prossima in teoria ogni settimana sarebbe buona per il recupero di bologna-inter ma marotta col suo ricorso ha deciso che non si deve giocare prima della quart'ultima di campionato.
Gli onestoni cartonati tamponati indebitati non si smentiscono mai.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Marzo 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Non sarà facile per l'Inter ,il Toro gioca con lo stesso modulo, cambia l'aggressività e la costruzione dal basso che il Toro non fa


Concordo, il toro se entra in campo cattivo è duro da piegare


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Torino - Inter big match della giornata di Serie A partita in programma domenica 13 marzo 2022 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Grande Torino
> 
> Dove vedere Torino - Inter in tv e streaming?
> 
> ...


Temo l'inter farà saltare il banco con un tiro da fuori(pippanoglu??) o un inserimento di barella.
Gli altri saranno più o meno tutti annullati con la marcatura ad uomo.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Marzo 2022)

Inter inarrestabile. Complimenti.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Torino - Inter big match della giornata di Serie A partita in programma domenica 13 marzo 2022 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Grande Torino
> 
> Dove vedere Torino - Inter in tv e streaming?
> 
> ...



Un bel pari e siamo tutti contenti.


----------



## Stex (12 Marzo 2022)

non so nemmeno xke siamo qua a commentare.
2-0 facile con doppio chalagnoglu. partita scudetto.


----------



## Antokkmilan (12 Marzo 2022)

Partita tosta non avrà vita facile l’Inter, mi lascia un po’ ottimista perché il toro non vince in casa da più di due mesi, l’ultima vittoria risale al 15 gennaio per il resto solo sconfitte abbastanza pesanti è pareggi.


----------



## Gamma (12 Marzo 2022)

Occhio che il Toro è pericoloso se è in giornata, non molla nulla.

Purtroppo però mentre parlavo è arrivato il raddoppio nerazzurro con Lautaro.
Infermabile, 6 gol nelle ultime 3 partite.


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Torino - Inter big match della giornata di Serie A partita in programma domenica 13 marzo 2022 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Grande Torino
> 
> Dove vedere Torino - Inter in tv e streaming?
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (13 Marzo 2022)

Boh...il Toro di recente le ha prese in casa anche da Venezia e Cagliari, per me la vincono abbastanza tranquillamente


----------



## koti (13 Marzo 2022)

La vittoria è loro, troppo forte questa inda.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Torino - Inter big match della giornata di Serie A partita in programma domenica 13 marzo 2022 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Grande Torino
> 
> Dove vedere Torino - Inter in tv e streaming?
> 
> ...


Che Inder ragazzi!


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Marzo 2022)

Assenti brozo e de vrij ???

Mi sa che davvero scoppia la guerra mondiale.


----------



## Gamma (13 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Assenti brozo e de vrij ???
> 
> Mi sa che davvero scoppia la guerra mondiale.



Non è servito a nulla. La rovesciata di Gagliardini da centrocampo ha chiuso definitivamente il match.


----------



## Baba (13 Marzo 2022)

Partita da 0-0


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Marzo 2022)

0-5 Inter.


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Marzo 2022)

Vincono facile facile


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Marzo 2022)

Segna pure Handanovic.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Marzo 2022)

Contro gli ingiocabili non c'è partita.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Marzo 2022)

D'Ambrosio esulterà per il gol vittoria dell'ex?


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Torino - Inter big match della giornata di Serie A partita in programma domenica 13 marzo 2022 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Grande Torino
> 
> Dove vedere Torino - Inter in tv e streaming?
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Vinx90 (13 Marzo 2022)

Incredibile gol del duo Vecino/Ranocchia, con il secondo che segna dopo aver fatto la catapulta infernale, 0-6 Inter, meritano di vincere il titolo.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2022)

Serve un gufatore esperto. @Divoratore Di Stelle è sparito?


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2022)

Belotti se sei davvero milanista batti un colpo. Ma anche due.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Marzo 2022)

Complimenti all'Inter per la vittoria.


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2022)

Uhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Manchester2003!! (13 Marzo 2022)

Forza Gallo!!!!


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Belotti se sei davvero milanista batti un colpo. Ma anche due.



Una bella tripletta questa sera e poi possiamo prenderlo per fare panchina.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (13 Marzo 2022)

Vittoria facile degli sfinteristi con doppietta di Milito e gol di Cambiasso, finirà 3 a 1 per i perdazzurri


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2022)

Se Belotti non segna manco contro Ranocchia... frocè...!


----------



## Baba (13 Marzo 2022)

GOOOLLLL


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2022)

1-0


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Marzo 2022)

Bremerrrrrr


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2022)

*Goooolllllllllllll!!!!*

*Bremer*


----------



## Solo (13 Marzo 2022)

Goooooooooool


----------



## Swaitak (13 Marzo 2022)

quanto è milanista bremer!


----------



## sion (13 Marzo 2022)

Calmaaaaaa


----------



## Gamma (13 Marzo 2022)

Scamacca, Bremer... bei biglietti da visita per l'Inter.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Marzo 2022)

Vediamo un po' se l'Inter paga la sculata di Anfield e i 18 pali del Liverpool.


----------



## meteoras1982 (13 Marzo 2022)

Quasi 2 a 0 Toro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Marzo 2022)

1-5


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Marzo 2022)

Sto arbitro fischia praticamente a senso unico, ha ragione Juric ad arrabbiarsi.


----------



## Andris (13 Marzo 2022)

gara spumeggiante, quasi straniera


----------



## Andris (13 Marzo 2022)

seconda volta ch prova il tacco al volo da quindici metri belotti, si è gasato il polletto


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Marzo 2022)

Ogni volta che l'Inter gioca con 2 riserve si vede subito la differenza, poi magari vincono, ma si vede nettamente come sia una squadra diversa.
Se questi avessero avuto una serie d'infortuni come noi e Napoli ormai sarebbero al centro della classifica.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ogni volta che l'Inter gioca con 2 riserve si vede subito la differenza, poi magari vincono, ma si vede nettamente come sia una squadra diversa.
> Se questi avessero avuto una serie d'infortuni come noi e Napoli ormai sarebbero al centro della classifica.



Hanno avuto tanta fortuna, per troppo tempo.


----------



## Solo (13 Marzo 2022)

Singo col codino dei padawan...


----------



## Andris (13 Marzo 2022)

seconda parata assurda del portiere del Torino


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2022)

Bravo Berisha


----------



## Solo (13 Marzo 2022)

Ogni calcio piazzato dell'Inter è pericoloso, altro che i nostri.


----------



## iceman. (13 Marzo 2022)

Questi barboni sculati devono perdere punti su punti.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2022)

Questo è rigore.


----------



## kYMERA (13 Marzo 2022)

Rigore netto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Marzo 2022)

Raga questo è rigore.
i lVAR lo deve dare


----------



## Andris (13 Marzo 2022)

come fa a non essere rigore !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## meteoras1982 (13 Marzo 2022)

Rigore netto per il Torino .


----------



## Solo (13 Marzo 2022)

Rigore NETTO!!!


----------



## kYMERA (13 Marzo 2022)

Voglio vedere se anche qui diranno il Var non può intervenire.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Marzo 2022)

Questo é rigore con espulsione. Nettissimo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Marzo 2022)

Se non lo danno è da ritirare la squadra.


----------



## Baba (13 Marzo 2022)

Scandaloso


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Marzo 2022)

Rigore nettissimo questo.


----------



## Solo (13 Marzo 2022)

Ma non va a rivederla????


----------



## Andris (13 Marzo 2022)

io impazzisco, ma vi rendete conto ieri che rigore hanno dato ???


----------



## kYMERA (13 Marzo 2022)

Vergognoso


----------



## Metapiro (13 Marzo 2022)

Vergogna


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Marzo 2022)

Era rigore fanno schifo


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2022)

Vergogna


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Marzo 2022)

No, io ho chiuso con questo sport.


----------



## meteoras1982 (13 Marzo 2022)

Vergogna rigore non concesso al Toro, vergogna!!!


----------



## Solo (13 Marzo 2022)

Vergogna, peggio dei gobbi


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Marzo 2022)

Io spengo


----------



## El picinin (13 Marzo 2022)

Questo era rigore netto


----------



## IDRIVE (13 Marzo 2022)

Scandaloso!!!


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2022)

"Ovviamente" niente rigore...


----------



## jumpy65 (13 Marzo 2022)

Sembrava rigore netto..boh


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Marzo 2022)

I telecronisti del DAZN tedesco sono increduli. Rigore netto per tutti.


Non si spiegano come GUida non possa nemmeno andare a riguardarlo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Marzo 2022)

Vergogna, scandaloso.


----------



## David Gilmour (13 Marzo 2022)

Un furto con sberleffo, pieno stile Marotta, direi.
Gli anni a Torino gli hanno fatto da scuola.


----------



## Andris (13 Marzo 2022)

e dove sta la spiegazione tecnica ?
che cosa hanno trovato al var per non richiamare al video l'arbitro ?


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2022)

Che schifo di squadra l'Inter. Possono pure vincere ma fanno pietà.


----------



## Solo (13 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> "Ovviamente" niente rigore...


Neanche al monitor è andato, pazzesco.


----------



## Baba (13 Marzo 2022)

Devono crepare tutti


----------



## Gamma (13 Marzo 2022)

Dal replay si vede chiarissimo il calcio di Ranocchia, dai...


----------



## Hellscream (13 Marzo 2022)

Ma perché non gliel'assegnano d'ufficio e chiudiamo sta farsa?


----------



## Zenos (13 Marzo 2022)

Se non è rigore questo...dai chiudete tutto.


----------



## Nevergiveup (13 Marzo 2022)

Che scandalo


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (13 Marzo 2022)

Che ladrata. Questa è malafede ma che fa il Var


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Marzo 2022)

Manco è andato a vederlo, ma che guardiamo a fare questo schifo


----------



## Gekyn (13 Marzo 2022)

Rigore doppia ammonizione ed espulsione


----------



## davidelynch (13 Marzo 2022)

Madonna che farsa.


----------



## IDRIVE (13 Marzo 2022)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Scandaloso!!! Basta, mi sono rotto anch'io! Episodio che avrebbe messo una seria ipoteca sul risultato finale. Ovviamente alla fine la ribalteranno e la meneranno con "Il carattere dell'Inter".


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2022)

Somaro Pobega!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Marzo 2022)

Piu lo rivedo piu mi chiedo con quale giustificazione non si possa dare rigore nel era VAR. Guida é una vergogna. Chi é al VAR?


----------



## meteoras1982 (13 Marzo 2022)

Arbitro da ufficio inchieste, rigore netto non concesso, Inter che schifo come gioca. meritavano il 2 a 0.


----------



## Prealpi (13 Marzo 2022)

Vergognoso, passa la voglia di seguire le partite,rigore solare


----------



## singer (13 Marzo 2022)

Scandaloso. Questa è pura malafede.


----------



## Andris (13 Marzo 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Piu lo rivedo piu mi chiedo con quale giustificazione non si possa dare rigore nel era VAR. Guida é una vergogna. Chi é al VAR?


Massa


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Marzo 2022)

Questo 'errore' é piu grave del gol di Muntari. Proprio non esiste alcuna spiegazione onesta e non corrotta per non assegnare rigore. Gia in diretta si vedeva benissimo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Marzo 2022)

A noi intanto annullano gol regolari ignorando la regola del vantaggio e convalidano dei gol con le mani a sfavore.


----------



## Solo (13 Marzo 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Piu lo rivedo piu mi chiedo con quale giustificazione non si possa dare rigore nel era VAR. Guida é una vergogna. Chi é al VAR?


Massa al VAR


----------



## neversayconte (13 Marzo 2022)

ragazzi ma che rigore non ha dato? è scandaloso.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2022)

La Cina ha già conquistato l'Italia.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Marzo 2022)

Si è appena deciso il campionato, è un fatto di gravità inaudita.


----------



## Dexter (13 Marzo 2022)

É il rigore più netto di quest'annata di Serie A quello su Belotti


----------



## Fernando82 (13 Marzo 2022)

Rigore netto,che schifo di campionato. A che serve la VAR se non a evitare queste cose.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Marzo 2022)

Tocca sperare nella reazione dei gobbi. Se i nostri come al solito non faranno casino, lo faranno loro.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Marzo 2022)

Impazzisco impazzisco


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2022)

Fernando82 ha scritto:


> Rigore netto,che schifo di campionato. A che serve la VAR se non a evitare queste cose.




Ormai si è capito che il Var serve solo a penalizzare chi è fuori dal sistema.


----------



## Rudi84 (13 Marzo 2022)

Massa che è al var stasera era l'arbitro di Milan-napoli e guida che arbitra stasera era al var in Milan-udinese.
Serve dire altro? Strano che non abbiano annullato il gol di bremer per fuorigioco di belotti


----------



## sion (13 Marzo 2022)

Persino gli interisti, alcuni, ammettono fosse rigore
Campionato falsato dagli errori contro di noi e da ste robe, altrimenti era stra chiuso


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2022)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Massa che è al var stasera era l'arbitro di Milan-napoli e guida che arbitra stasera era al var in Milan-udinese.
> Serve dire altro?



Si, io direi che devono crepare.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Marzo 2022)

Peccato Mandragora.


----------



## Rudi84 (13 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Si, io direi che devono crepare.


Su quello siamo tutti d'accordo


----------



## Baba (13 Marzo 2022)

Voglio vedere Juric prendere a schiaffi tutti nel dopo partita.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2022)

Inter oscena. Torino derubato.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Marzo 2022)

Se stasera non perdono ci sarebbe da scendere in piazza domani


----------



## meteoras1982 (13 Marzo 2022)

Comunque Inter veramente poca roba eh!


----------



## Hellscream (13 Marzo 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Voglio vedere Juric prendere a schiaffi tutti nel dopo partita.


Mi auguro faccia un casino della madonna (e sarebbe sacrosanto)


----------



## Solo (13 Marzo 2022)

Col 2 a 0 era probabilmente finita. 

Così invece se l'Inter la pareggia in qualche modo poi la ribaltano sicuramente. 

Speriamo in San Belotti e San Berisha. 

Porco cane.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Marzo 2022)

Scudetto per noi impossibile, e non per la forza delle avversarie.
Anche oggi una dimostrazione.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Se stasera non perdono ci sarebbe da scendere in piazza domani



Questi sono capaci di vincerla. Sono delle m...


----------



## Zenos (13 Marzo 2022)

Forza Portogallo. Qui deve fallire tutto ragazzi.


----------



## IDRIVE (13 Marzo 2022)

Ma poi, episodio del rigore a parte, Belotti sarà anche un centravanti mediocre, ma avete notato che è tutta la partita che lo stanno legnando sistematicamente ogni volta che tocca palla? Non gli viene praticamente permesso di giocare, e niente... tutti impuniti nell'Inda.


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Marzo 2022)

Probabilmente il furto più grande nella storia della Serie A


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Marzo 2022)

Serra, Marchetti, Guida.

Se questo non é un campionato pilotato allora non so proprio. Cioe...un rigore nettissimo in diretta. Al VAR si vede benissimo che é un fallo con espulsione di Ranocchia, parlano per 3-4 minuti....e poi Guida non lo guarda nemmeno e fa continuare.
Audio da perquisire e allontanare entrambi dalla Serie A. Qui siamo al inaccettabile. Con il VAR a disposizione e un scudetto in gioco questo cose sono criminali.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (13 Marzo 2022)

Non ho mai creduto alla malafede ma qui non ci sono scusanti. Rigore grande come una casa, per non chiamare l arbitro al Var sei in malafede totale


----------



## MARO MILANISTA (13 Marzo 2022)

scandaloso! non sono uno che crede al complottismo ma a questo punto mi devo ricredere ed ammettere che non ci vogliono far vincere ! dobbiamo essere più forti che mai anche della cupola!


----------



## LukeLike (13 Marzo 2022)

Se fossero state prese tutte le decisioni arbitrali corrette avremmo lo scudo in tasca... che rabbia...


----------



## Simo98 (13 Marzo 2022)

Campionato falsato


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2022)

MARO MILANISTA ha scritto:


> scandaloso! non sono uno che crede al complottismo ma a questo punto mi devo ricredere ed ammettere che non ci vogliono far vincere ! dobbiamo essere più forti che mai anche della cupola!



Difficile credere che errori che vanno tutti nello stesso senso siano un caso.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Marzo 2022)

La ribaltano sicuro i ladroni


----------



## Le Grand Milan (13 Marzo 2022)

Che volete cari fratelli milanisti ... occhio di falco Marotta ex rubentus conosce benissimo il suo mestiere.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Campionato falsato



Come al solito direi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Marzo 2022)

rigore roba da caliopoli, l'inter come dico da tempo è una squadraccia e perderà un sacco di punti.
solo noi possiamo perdere sto campionato.


----------



## Dexter (13 Marzo 2022)

Non vedo l ora finisca la partita per godermi i post-partita. Errore che non ha la minima scusante


----------



## El picinin (13 Marzo 2022)

Non c'è nessuna spiegazione plausibile a questo rigore non dato


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Non vedo l ora finisca la partita per godermi i post-partita. Errore che non ha la minima scusante



Quale errore? Non c'è stato nessun errore è tutto calcolato.


----------



## MARO MILANISTA (13 Marzo 2022)

dai Gallo insaccalo che poi ti di compra maremma ma…la!


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Non c'è nessuna spiegazione plausibile a questo rigore non dato



C'è eccome. Si chiama malafede.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2022)

Marelli su DANZ: rigore netto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Marzo 2022)

*Marelli (DAZN): "Rigore netto e da on field review."*


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Marzo 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Non c'è nessuna spiegazione plausibile a questo rigore non dato


Si puo riguardare 45648 angolazioni, si puo leggere il manuale VAR. Si puo fare di tutto...ma sara impossibile trovare una spiegazione per non assegnare questo rigore.

Un azione piu netta e chiara é difficile da trovare. L'audio é da investigare e Massa i conti in banca di Massa e famiglia da controllare. Qua proprio non esiste alcuna spiegazione oltre la malafede.


----------



## iceman. (13 Marzo 2022)

Li odio più dei gobbi, loro almeno lo hanno sempre saputo di essere ladruncoli, questi si innalzano a paladini della giustizia tra scudetti a tavolino e altre porcate.
Fanno schifo, gli auguro tutto il male sportivo, il peggio del peggio.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (13 Marzo 2022)

Guida era al Var in Milan Udinese. La cupola in azione. Qui vanno sequestrati gli audio. Livelli Bayron Moreno


----------



## jumpy65 (13 Marzo 2022)

Marelli conferma rigore netto decisione inspiegabile


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Marelli (DAZN): "Rigore netto e da on field review."*



Che vomito questa Serie A.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Marelli (DAZN): "Rigore netto e da on field review."*


Non ci vogliono Marelli e la on field review, anche Bocelli l'avrebbe dato.


----------



## Hellscream (13 Marzo 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Marelli conferma rigore netto decisione *inspiegabile*


Certo, inspiegabile


----------



## Prealpi (13 Marzo 2022)

Non mi arrabbio mai,ma così è palese, campionato falsato in modo assurdo, davanti agli occhi di tutti e senza nascondersi


----------



## davidelynch (13 Marzo 2022)

È una vita che dico che queste m…e sono peggio della Juve…incredibile davvero.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Marelli conferma rigore netto decisione inspiegabile



Marelli si è giocato il posto.


----------



## gabri65 (13 Marzo 2022)

Finché non scoppia un casino e questi escono fuori dallo stadio in orizzontale, siamo destinati a vedere perpetrate 'ste robe.

Tanto non c'è niente da fare, contro la malafede con le buone maniere e le lamentele si ottiene sempre poco.


----------



## RickyB83 (13 Marzo 2022)

Poche volte ho visto un rigore così netto


----------



## folletto (13 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Finché non scoppia un casino e questi escono fuori dallo stadio in orizzontale, siamo destinati a vedere perpetrate 'ste robe.
> 
> Tanto non c'è niente da fare, contro la malafede con le buone maniere e le lamentele si ottiene sempre poco.



Esatto, malafede, quella che si sta palesando clamorosamente proprio con il VAR che doveva evitare ste schifezze.

Forza Portogallo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Finché non scoppia un casino e questi escono fuori dallo stadio in orizzontale, siamo destinati a vedere perpetrate 'ste robe.
> 
> Tanto non c'è niente da fare, contro la malafede con le buone maniere e le lamentele si ottiene sempre poco.


Con l'Udinese sono riusciti a far incavolare pure Maldini nel post partita dopo 2 anni che ci umiliano.


----------



## Andris (13 Marzo 2022)

alza la testa che vedi il compagno che si smarca e va in porta da solo, somaro


----------



## Andris (13 Marzo 2022)

sfiorato skirniar e si è sentito l'urlo fino a casa mia, sul rigore niente urlo che richiama l'arbitro


----------



## kipstar (13 Marzo 2022)

le palle inattive sono da evitare......le occasioni da gol arrivano solo da queste situazioni....


----------



## __king george__ (13 Marzo 2022)

se l'inda non vince da stasera inizio ufficialmente anche io a parlare di scudetto

avevo detto di aspettare ma ammetto che non ci riesco


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> se l'inda non vince da stasera inizio ufficialmente anche io a parlare di scudetto
> 
> avevo detto di aspettare ma ammetto che non ci riesco



Calma, è ancora lunga.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> se l'inda non vince da stasera inizio ufficialmente anche io a parlare di scudetto
> 
> avevo detto di aspettare ma ammetto che non ci riesco


L'Inter non perderà.
L'arbitro praticamente sta giocando/arbitrando per loro.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (13 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> se l'inda non vince da stasera inizio ufficialmente anche io a parlare di scudetto
> 
> avevo detto di aspettare ma ammetto che non ci riesco



Non darei mai per morto Arsenio Lupin, quando meno te lo aspetti ti deruba sotto il naso.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Marzo 2022)

Che cesso Di Marco.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (13 Marzo 2022)

io nn voglio solo un risultato positivo per n oi da Torino,io pretendo anche infortuni visto che hanno sempre avuto tutti disponibili........lo so,nn sono sportivo e loro meritano cio'!!!


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Marzo 2022)

ormai segnano


----------



## meteoras1982 (13 Marzo 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> L'Inter non perderà.
> L'arbitro praticamente sta giocando/arbitrando per loro.



Magari non perdera' ma l' Inter è in nettissimo calo sia fisico che di gioco, stanno facendo pena. Barella scandaloso!!!


----------



## Manchester2003!! (13 Marzo 2022)

il Toro e' alle corde PD


----------



## Hellscream (13 Marzo 2022)

Manchester2003!! ha scritto:


> il Toro e' alle corde PD


Mettiti l'anima in pace che vincono. La partita (e forse anche il campionato) è stato deciso con quel rigore.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Marzo 2022)

Ahahaha dagli spalti si erge un "Guida tu sei un figlio di putt...!!!".
Mi unisco al coro dei tifosi del Toro.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Mettiti l'anima in pace che vincono. La partita (e forse anche il campionato) è stato deciso con quel rigore.



Sinceramente preferisco arrivare secondo con onore piuttosto che primo in questo modo osceno. 

.


----------



## Hellscream (13 Marzo 2022)

P.S attendo domani i titoli ASSOLUTAMENTE IMPARZIALI dei nostri ASSOLUTAMENTE IMPARZIALI quotidiani sportivi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Marzo 2022)

andiamo a prendere bremer e lasciamo perdere botman per carità.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Marzo 2022)

Una porcata dal genere ha l'unica finalità di ottenere un certo risultato.

Inutile sperare in un esito diverso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Marzo 2022)

ahahahahah che cesso geco


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Marzo 2022)

Boh, Vecino che fa dei cross alla Beckham.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Marzo 2022)

La vinceranno meglio spegnere adesso


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Marzo 2022)

Fallaccio su Pobega, Vecino manco ammonito.


----------



## Solo (13 Marzo 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> andiamo a prendere bremer e lasciamo perdere botman per carità.


A noi il vigile chiederà minimo 50M per Bremer.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Marzo 2022)

E va beh...


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2022)

Ma che somaro!


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Marzo 2022)

Ma quando tiri testa di c


----------



## kipstar (13 Marzo 2022)

no vabbè.....certi gol non li puoi sbagliare


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Marzo 2022)

che deficente Brekalo. Basta passarla a Mandragora ed era gol a porta vuota


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2022)

Miracolo di Manovic


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Marzo 2022)

Brekalo ma vai a quel paese.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2022)

Ma che culo l'inter


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Marzo 2022)

Non ci credo


----------



## Solo (13 Marzo 2022)

Non ci credo


----------



## Andris (13 Marzo 2022)

questo non la passa mai, sparati


----------



## kipstar (13 Marzo 2022)

noooooooooooo ....la recuperano .,..nooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Marzo 2022)

Non ho parole. Arbitri, culo e miracoli del portiere.


----------



## DavidGoffin (13 Marzo 2022)

Msledettissimo Brekalo ma cosa vuoi fare entrare in porta con la palla come messi??? 

Adesso finirà in pareggio sicuro


----------



## Solo (13 Marzo 2022)

Forse è meglio spegnere, perché quando la ribaltano darò fuoco a casa per la rabbia....


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Marzo 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Msledettissimo Brekalo ma cosa vuoi fare entrare in porta con la palla come messi???
> 
> Adesso finirà in pareggio sicuro


Magari pareggio questi la vincono


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Marzo 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Forse è meglio spegnere, perché quando la ribaltano darò fuoco a casa per la rabbia....



Io ho già mandato tutti fuori di casa.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Forse è meglio spegnere, perché quando la ribaltano darò fuoco a casa per la rabbia....



Calma, la benzina costa


----------



## Solo (13 Marzo 2022)

Ecco che entra quel nano maledetto che adesso segna sicuro...


----------



## bmb (13 Marzo 2022)

Tanto ora la ribaltano. Culo e arbitri tutti concentrati in una sola squadra.


----------



## folletto (13 Marzo 2022)

Chiappe, ruberie, regali del Toro.......speriamo almeno nel pari


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Marzo 2022)

Che fastidio questo ciccione di gattopardo


----------



## meteoras1982 (13 Marzo 2022)

Quanto fanno schifo sti Interisti, inguardabili. E culosi a non finire!!


----------



## Metapiro (13 Marzo 2022)

Comunque in questo secondo tempo pobega dominante


----------



## Solo (13 Marzo 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Chiappe, ruberie, regali del Toro.......speriamo almeno nel pari


Per me il pari è fuori questione. O vince il Toro o l'Inter la ribalta.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Marzo 2022)

Che fa quell'idiota di Berisha?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Marzo 2022)

È finita l'autonomia del toro e purtroppo un gol non sarà sufficiente


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Marzo 2022)

Ma solo a me Singo sembra un Saelemaekers tecnicamente piu scarso?


----------



## Solo (13 Marzo 2022)

Berisha, mamma mia....


----------



## bmb (13 Marzo 2022)

ualà


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Marzo 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ma solo a me Singo sembra un Saelemaekers tecnicamente piu scarso?


tecnicamente più scarso di saele? impossibile dai.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Marzo 2022)

Occhio a Fiorello


----------



## folletto (13 Marzo 2022)

Entra Ritardo, finita


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Marzo 2022)

A quanto é quotato il rigore causato da Ritardo Rodriguez?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Marzo 2022)

Comunque dopo stasera andrei da Cairo a trattare per Bremer, il fatto che abbia anche segnato contro quei pagliacci me lo fa stare ancora più simpatico.


----------



## folletto (13 Marzo 2022)

Guida orrido, indegno


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2022)

Il Torino è calato troppo.


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2022)

Un mostro Bremer


----------



## folletto (13 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il Torino è calato troppo.



Se stava 2 a 0 calava meno


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Marzo 2022)

Questi ridicoli a ogni fallo sacrosanto fischiato contro si agitano come degli assatanati.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Se stava 2 a 0 calava meno



Lo sa anche l'arbitro.


----------



## Solo (13 Marzo 2022)

Forza ragazzi! -15 alla fine. Dai dai dai.


----------



## GioCampo (13 Marzo 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Questi ridicoli a ogni fallo sacrosanto fischiato contro si agitano come degli assatanati.


È una delle cose che più mi irrita di questi qua.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Marzo 2022)

Voglio fare notare qualcosa su Massa e Guida.

Milan-Napoli. Gol annullato oer Giroud fermo a terra. Arbitro? Massa.
Milan-Udinese: Gol di mano convalidato. VAR muto. Arbitro VAR? Guida.

Corsi e ricorsi storici.


----------



## bmb (13 Marzo 2022)

Ora la ribaltano


----------



## medjai (13 Marzo 2022)

No ma guardate che Guida dava cacio d'angolo


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (13 Marzo 2022)

Adesso darà un rigore ai cartonati, non possono perdere dai


----------



## kYMERA (13 Marzo 2022)

Pobega monumentale questa sera


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Marzo 2022)

Ecco che ora sono i minuti giusti per ribaltarla


----------



## Baba (13 Marzo 2022)

Dai dai dai ancora poco


----------



## Solo (13 Marzo 2022)

Forza ragazzi, -10 alla fine, dai cribbio!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Marzo 2022)

Minchia se esiste un dio del calcio deve intervenire in questi 5 minuti.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2022)

Darà 10 minuti di recupero.


----------



## Baba (13 Marzo 2022)

Dzeko hahahahah


----------



## Solo (13 Marzo 2022)

Spiaze Simone!


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2022)

Grande Geko sempre così!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Marzo 2022)

Son più nervoso per sta partita che per quelle del Milan


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Marzo 2022)

5 minuti ha dato questo maiale


----------



## Solo (13 Marzo 2022)

-5! Dai dai dai dai


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Marzo 2022)

Che si è mangiato Dzeko...


----------



## DavidGoffin (13 Marzo 2022)

Ahshsh ma datene 7 di minuti così fanno rigore come Roma no?


----------



## Solo (13 Marzo 2022)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Marzo 2022)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## folletto (13 Marzo 2022)

ma noooo


----------



## medjai (13 Marzo 2022)

Noooo Pobega


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Marzo 2022)

Dai Pobega ma come fai


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Marzo 2022)

Ma dai....


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2022)

Bremer fa impressione.


----------



## bmb (13 Marzo 2022)

Adesso la ribaltano


----------



## DavidGoffin (13 Marzo 2022)




----------



## UDG (13 Marzo 2022)

1 a 1


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2022)

ECCALLà


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2022)

E che c....


----------



## Solo (13 Marzo 2022)

Porco porco porco porco porco porco


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2022)

Maledetti


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (13 Marzo 2022)

Eccolo te pareva


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Marzo 2022)

PD


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Marzo 2022)

Complimenti al AIA per il pareggio


----------



## Zenos (13 Marzo 2022)

Eccolo


----------



## Ecthelion (13 Marzo 2022)

Io odio l'Inda. Non ho altro da dire.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (13 Marzo 2022)

Schifosi maledetti


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Marzo 2022)

porca tr.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Marzo 2022)

Non ci credo


----------



## UDG (13 Marzo 2022)

Pobega si è mangiato un goal fatto


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Marzo 2022)

Ovvio.


----------



## Andris (13 Marzo 2022)

che furto, meritava di aver segnato quattro-cinque goal il Torino


----------



## MaschioAlfa (13 Marzo 2022)

Fischia schifoso.... Fischia


----------



## Andris (13 Marzo 2022)

pobega comunque fa troppe cazza.te


----------



## bmb (13 Marzo 2022)

Che culo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Marzo 2022)

NOn fischia questo porco


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (13 Marzo 2022)

Va bene così dai anche se è un peccato perché il toro poteva chiuderla


----------



## DavidGoffin (13 Marzo 2022)

Non so se fanno più schifo quelli del Torino o gli arbitri
Troppo deluso sono


----------



## Solo (13 Marzo 2022)

Godooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Salutate la capolista!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Marzo 2022)

Finita ? Ho spento dopo il gol


----------



## medjai (13 Marzo 2022)

Vabbè all'inizio avrei firmato il pareggio quindi mi va benissimo. Ma che amarezza perche oggi l'Inda doveva perdere.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Marzo 2022)

Primi matematici!!!!!


----------



## Baba (13 Marzo 2022)

Gioia mutilata


----------



## folletto (13 Marzo 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Finita ? Ho spento dopo il gol



1 a 1


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Marzo 2022)

1 punto che non avrebbero meritato.


----------



## meteoras1982 (13 Marzo 2022)

Non meritavano assolutamente il pareggio ladri schifosi, comunque non buttiamo i due punti guadagnati dai!!!


----------



## kYMERA (13 Marzo 2022)

Ladri


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Marzo 2022)

Punticino che si aggiunge a tanti altri tolti a noi. Vergogna


----------



## Andris (13 Marzo 2022)

dovevano perdere malamente e affondare


----------



## bmb (13 Marzo 2022)

Va bene lo stesso.


----------



## Simo98 (13 Marzo 2022)

Ladri maledetti 
Ottimo comunque anche il pareggio


----------



## pazzomania (13 Marzo 2022)

V A M O S !!!!!!!


----------



## Solo (13 Marzo 2022)

Ora il destino dello scudetto è nelle nostre mani!


----------



## Hellscream (13 Marzo 2022)

Il valore di questo campionato è ZERO. ZERO. ZERO.


----------



## R41D3N (13 Marzo 2022)

Altro punto rubato, è come se ce ne avessero tolto un altro.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Marzo 2022)

Forse è meglio il pareggio, con la vittoria del torino il mega furto del rigore sarebbe passato sottotraccia. Un po' spero che l'inter abbia arbitraggi sfavorevoli le prossime per il clamore mediatico del rigore non dato al Toro


----------



## folletto (13 Marzo 2022)

Anche il Toro ha le sue colpe eh


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Marzo 2022)

Peccato senza il furto potevamo anche pareggiarne una, ora voglio juric in versione putin


----------



## Nevergiveup (13 Marzo 2022)

È un miracolo/furto questo punto…cmq senza Brozovic non hanno idea di cosa fare, son penosi.


----------



## kYMERA (13 Marzo 2022)

Cosa si è mangiato pobega peccato


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2022)

Punto immeritato delle m...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (13 Marzo 2022)

Ladri schifosi. Un mio amico mi ha riferito però che il Torino alla fine rilanciava e basta, a casaccio... Che asini! 


Comunque vergognosi, ladri.


----------



## Gamma (13 Marzo 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Forse è meglio il pareggio, con la vittoria del torino il mega furto del rigore sarebbe passato sottotraccia. Un po' spero che l'inter abbia arbitraggi sfavorevoli le prossime per il clamore mediatico del rigore non dato al Toro



Ho fatto lo stesso identico pensiero, almeno come consolazione.

Comuque questo Toro meritava la vittoria, peccato.


----------



## sion (13 Marzo 2022)

È tutto in mano a mister Pioli e ai ragazzi, nonostante tutto


----------



## Swaitak (13 Marzo 2022)

devono crepare pazzi !


----------



## David Gilmour (13 Marzo 2022)

I prescritti avrebbero dovuto perdere ma l'arbitro e Pobega hanno pensato bene di graziarli.
Comunque, ora siamo davanti e il recupero col Bologna è ininfluente.
Ora, guardare solo a noi in attesa del turno di Ladri-Melme e Testosteroni-Piagnoni: lì si potrebbe piazzare uno scatto.


----------



## Ecthelion (13 Marzo 2022)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Altro punto rubato, è come se ce ne avessero tolto un altro.


È così, maledetti schifosi


----------



## Andris (13 Marzo 2022)

il Torino stava vincendo pure senza un rigore, invece questo gollonzo lo fa tornare determinante


----------



## Manchester2003!! (13 Marzo 2022)

Toro ha sbagliato con Pobega ma Dzeko si e' mangiato di tutto dai.Peccato per il nano cagasotto di Sanchez che poteva prendere anche palo)))))


----------



## RickyB83 (13 Marzo 2022)

Io non sono così felice.. Questo è un punto rubato.. E peserà..


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Marzo 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Il valore di questo campionato è ZERO. ZERO. ZERO.


Cosa è successo?
Mi sono perso il primo tempo. 

Maledetto sanabria comunque. 
Il pari è colpa sua.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Marzo 2022)

Bella gara a chi fa più schifo tra loro e i gobbi, forse questi qua che hanno pure l'etichetta dei puri


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Cosa è successo?
> Mi sono perso il primo tempo.
> 
> Maledetto sanabria comunque.
> Il pari è colpa sua.


Il rigore più clamoroso della storia non dato al Toro…


----------



## gabri65 (13 Marzo 2022)

Disgraziati.


----------



## R41D3N (13 Marzo 2022)

sion ha scritto:


> È tutto in mano a mister Pioli e ai ragazzi, nonostante tutto


Abbiamo un calendario parecchio complicato a mio modesto parere ma se vogliamo sognare dobbiamo provare a vincerle tutte. Non abbiamo scelta


----------



## DavidGoffin (13 Marzo 2022)

Comunque non so chi c'era a destra ma lho visto proprio camminare a centrocampo e ho pensato ma che c... fa questo perché non corre in difesa e taaac assist e gol 
Idioti soprattutto i giocatori


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Cosa è successo?
> Mi sono perso il primo tempo.
> 
> Maledetto sanabria comunque.
> Il pari è colpa sua.



Un episodio così scandaloso da essere paragonato solo alla roba di muntari.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (13 Marzo 2022)

RickyB83 ha scritto:


> Io non sono così felice.. Questo è un punto rubato.. E peserà..


dai retta che stasera mi aspettato la rubata maxima e ci sono andati vicini!! Va bene cosi.....col Bologna ora si affretteranno a giocarla sti beoti e capace ci picchiano la zucca pure i  PEro' loro dominano hihihihih


----------



## Kaw (13 Marzo 2022)

Non ho guardato la partita, peccato perchè ovviamente hanno pareggiato al 93°, ma era necessario che non vincessero oggi.
Lo scudetto ad oggi dipende da noi, certo che non credo che ne vinciamo 9 di fila però...


----------



## Solo (13 Marzo 2022)

Comunque la loro scarsa prestazione di questa sera è _anche_ una diretta conseguenza della partita di martedì ad Anfield. Alla faccia di quelli che vogliono sempre andare avanti in tutte le competizioni anche quando non hai una rosa adeguata. Alla fine 'ste cose le paghi.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (13 Marzo 2022)

Mi viene il vomito a vedere come hanno pareggiato questi ratti. 

Siete onesti e puri come Ted Bundy.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Serve un gufatore esperto. @Divoratore Di Stelle è sparito?



Ero in silenzio stampa da 2 giorni,stavo raccoglievo tutte le energie per questa gufata 
E' andata bene,ora la partita (recupero dell'inda) contro il Bologna è ininfluente,il destino è tutto nelle nostre mani.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Cosa è successo?
> Mi sono perso il primo tempo.
> 
> Maledetto sanabria comunque.
> Il pari è colpa sua.



Giudica tu


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Marzo 2022)

ma questi dicono che ad hanfield l'inter ha fatto una bella partita ahahahahahahahahah

ma ci vedono o no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
han fatto schifo.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ero in silenzio stampa da 2 giorni,stavo raccoglievo tutte le energie per questa gufata
> E' andata bene,ora la partita (recupero dell'inda) contro il Bologna è ininfluente,il destino è tutto nelle nostre mani.



Mi ero preoccupato


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Marzo 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma questi dicono che ad hanfield l'inter ha fatto una bella partita ahahahahahahahahah
> 
> ma ci vedono o no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> han fatto schifo.


Il falegname sta ancora rimontando i pali delle porte


----------



## Zenos (13 Marzo 2022)

Ora la partita con il Bologna la recuperano in settimana,vedrete...


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Marzo 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Giudica tu


Terribile.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Marzo 2022)

Se Juric non ribalta la sala stampa perde tutta la mia stima


----------



## Route66 (13 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Un episodio così scandaloso da essere paragonato solo alla roba di muntari.


Peggio, molto peggio perché allora non c'era il VAR.
Ma chi diamine c'era al VAR stasera.... Marotta?!?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Marzo 2022)

Questi schifosi hanno fiorentina e gobbi le prossime due, vediamo cosa dobbiamo fare


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Marzo 2022)

buon pareggio anche se fa rosicare il fatto che sia arrivato al 90° inoltrato e senza aver dato un rigore netto al toro. 

cmq è ancora lunghissima da qua alla fine, può succedere ancora di tutto. 
mi preoccupa di più il nostro braccino corto in certe partite, che il risultato di inter e napoli.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (13 Marzo 2022)

primi senza asterisco.
ora dobbiamo vincerle tutte


----------



## Baba (13 Marzo 2022)

Juric ancora non si è sfogato ?


----------



## rossonero71 (13 Marzo 2022)

Sanabria da prendere a sberle.


----------



## malos (13 Marzo 2022)

Ragazzi non ho visto la partita come hanno giocato?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Marzo 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Sanabria da prendere a sberle.



Sarebbe bastato difendere quel pallone,invece l'ha perso come un somaro.
Infatt in quell'occasione Juric dalla rabbia prende e sbatte a terra una bottiglietta,conscio che a momenti avrebbe subito il pareggio


----------



## Riccardo88 (13 Marzo 2022)

Ho visto il risultato ora. 
Piccolo piacere quotidiano


----------



## folletto (13 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Cosa è successo?
> Mi sono perso il primo tempo.
> 
> Maledetto sanabria comunque.
> Il pari è colpa sua.



Già, Sanabria doveva tenerla e prendere fallo, partita finita


----------



## Route66 (13 Marzo 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Sanabria da prendere a sberle.


Prima di sfasciare la sala stampa mr Juric deve fare lo scalpo a Sanabria


----------



## rossonero71 (13 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sarebbe bastato difendere quel pallone,invece l'ha perso come un somaro.
> Infatt in quell'occasione Juric dalla rabbia prende e sbatte a terra una bottiglietta,conscio che a momenti avrebbe subito il pareggio


Sacrosanto. Uno che entra con quella molezza è da spedire su marte


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (13 Marzo 2022)

Ma non si vergogna Inzaghi? Sembra che meritavano loro


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Ma non si vergogna Inzaghi? Sembra che meritavano loro


Assurdo fa pure la parte del rammaricato ahahah


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Marzo 2022)

*Spiaze: "Non ho ancora visto l'episodio. Fatemelo vedere."*


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Marzo 2022)

Piede poi palla c'è l'arbitro li ahahahah


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Marzo 2022)

Abbiamo già pagato, questo ha la faccia peggio del cu


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (13 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Spiaze: "Non ho ancora visto l'episodio. Fatemelo vedere."*


È falso come Giuda, non riesce a dire che era rigore. Piange perché a lui hanno rubato partite. Mi fa pena


----------



## MARO MILANISTA (13 Marzo 2022)

A Piangina gli hanno fatto vedere il rigore, ha detto che Ranocchia ha preso palla piede: no caro piangina ha preso piede e poi palla e nel regolamento c’è scritto che è rigore, viva la disonestà!


----------



## malos (13 Marzo 2022)

Ragazzi non ho visto la partita come hanno giocato?


----------



## Ruuddil23 (13 Marzo 2022)

Vista la sintesi e lo scandalo del rigore. Certamente c'è rabbia, però avremmo firmato tutti per il pari, io oggi ero sicuro che vincessero


----------



## Maurizio91 (13 Marzo 2022)

Ho solo letto il risultato finale! Chissenefrega del pareggio finale. Siamo ufficialmente in un'altra dimensione, quella ultima per lo scudetto. 
Adesso si è padroni del primo posto. Adesso solo il cagliari.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Marzo 2022)

malos ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non ho visto la partita come hanno giocato?



L'inter ha giocato di  .
Torino in vantaggio che ha rischiato anche di raddoppiare,se non fosse per l'arbitro/var che hanno negato un rigore grande quanto la faccia di cù di Simone Inzaghi.
Rigore nettissimo.

Poi nel secondo tempo Brekalo si mangia un goal dopo aver scartato portiere e 3 difensori,Pobega ne sbaglia un altro e alla fine al 94° l'Inda pareggia immeritatamente.
Ma l'inda senza brozovic gioca proprio male male male.
Hanno creato qualche palla goal anche loro soprattutto dai calci piazzati,ma sono in riserva.

Speriamo che la prossima partita la fiorentina faccia un colpaccio


----------



## malos (13 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> L'inter ha giocato di  .
> Torino in vantaggio che ha rischiato anche di raddoppiare,se non fosse per l'arbitro/var che hanno negato un rigore grande quanto la faccia di cù di Simone Inzaghi.
> Rigore nettissimo.
> 
> ...


Grazie fratello


----------



## Maurizio91 (14 Marzo 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Giudica tu


Non ci credo, non è possibile. Non può essere vero. Questo lo vedi al var anche una sola volta e dai rigore con certezza matematica.
Non pensavo fosse così pienamente netto.
Ci sarebbe da impazzire veramente.


----------



## Raryof (14 Marzo 2022)

Al var si può falsare un cosa del genere, assolutamente, perché se tu sai che è rigore ma non lo vuoi dare e le immagini sono pure evidenti non chiami l'arbitro, perché se l'arbitro va a vedere un fallo del genere dà rigore mentre è ancora a 30 metri dallo schermo.
Lo fanno spesso, quando non vogliono dare un rigore è così, un rigore che sarebbe stato pesantissimo per il campionato.
Arbitri itagliani imbarazzanti, il var ha reso tutta la classe arbitrale schiava del nulla, perché in teoria, con la var, il loro lavoro dovrebbe essere facilitato del 90% praticamente, diventa quasi impossibile sbagliare se non c'è malafede da parte di chi poi ha la possibilità di sorvolare su una cosa che però a fine partita viene tirata fuori e gli farà saltare parecchie gare.
Ma a che pro ridursi così? che interessi anni? gli hanno detto che la corsa allo scudetto deve rimanere a 3?


----------



## Viulento (14 Marzo 2022)

Associazione
Interisti
Arbitri


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (14 Marzo 2022)

alla fine per loro è un punto guadagnato su un campo molto difficile.
Non riesco a esser contento


----------

